# Mirroring on a 921



## userloser (Sep 30, 2006)

Im trying to send a signal to a 2nd TV off of my 921. What Im finding out is if it is 1080i output only is that it shuts off the composite and ch 3 outputs. Can a guy hook up the DVI connection to the TV and somehow modulate the component output to ch 3?


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

userloser said:


> Can a guy hook up the DVI connection to the TV and somehow modulate the component output to ch 3?


No.


----------

